# Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!



## Svenstihl2 (14. März 2012)

*Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes vor wohne mit der ganzen Familie in einem 3 Stöckigem Haus, EG: wohne ich kein Internet nur wlan von meinem Bruder was er aber nich möchte das ich es nutze. 1OG: mein Bruder wie schon gesagt kann ich bei ihm kein Internet anzapfen. 2OG: meine Eltern haben auch internet darf ich benutzen aber wlan epfang nach unten kommt nichts an.

Miene Eltern haben Internet über Tv Kabeldose anbiter ist KabelBW.
Daher dachte ich, ich lege ne leitung von meinen Eltern in den Flur zu mir dort aufs Patchfeld von da auf 4 Dosen was ich aber nicht weis was für ein Kabel ich nehmen mus wo vom Kabelmodem zup Patchfeld geht und vom Patchfeld aus zu den Dosen.
Vorhandene Hardware:

- 1x Netgear 5-Port Gigabit Switch
- 1x Dlink DI-524 Router
- 1x Dlink Unbekanntes Modell Router
- 1x 16 Port Patchpanel von Telegärtner
- 1x Rittal 19"Wanverteiler
- Mehrere Meter Cat7 Kabel Reste
- Mehrere verschiedene Patchkabel

Ich bin für Hilfe und Antworten Hilfreich


----------



## Equilibrium (14. März 2012)

Was hälst du von dlan? Ist wesentlich unkomplizierter und schnell gemacht. Ist nur ne kleine Kostenfrage die Adapter im Starterkit kosten um die 100€


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Wenn deine Restekabel nicht ausreichen, dann kannst du Cat-5 nehmen - falls du mal was von Cat-5e hörst, das gibts nicht mehr - fällt heute mit unter Cat-5. Lässt sich auch besser (flexibler) verlegen. Ich weiß nicht, was du an Kabeln rumliegen hast, aber was ich hier noch habe ist doch recht steif wegen der zusätzlichen Abschirmung. Cat-5 ist bei Gb-Ethernet die Rundum-Glücklich-Verkabelung.


----------



## Svenstihl2 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Was hälst du von dlan? Ist wesentlich unkomplizierter und schnell gemacht. Ist nur ne kleine Kostenfrage die Adapter im Starterkit kosten um die 100€



Das dlan ist doch so Stromadapter, aber das würd nicht gehen das es getrennte Stromkriese sind.

Grus Sven


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

DLAN ist sowieso sone Sache, haben schon einige Kunden gehabt wo es mal ging, und mal nicht. Sehr instabil das ganze (vollkommen unausgereift). 

Verlege halt die Kabel die da sind. Minimum Cat5 Kabel wegen 100Mbits. Alles darüber ist halt auch okay.


----------



## Svenstihl2 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn deine Restekabel nicht ausreichen, dann kannst du Cat-5 nehmen - falls du mal was von Cat-5e hörst, das gibts nicht mehr - fällt heute mit unter Cat-5. Lässt sich auch besser (flexibler) verlegen. Ich weiß nicht, was du an Kabeln rumliegen hast, aber was ich hier noch habe ist doch recht steif wegen der zusätzlichen Abschirmung. Cat-5 ist bei Gb-Ethernet die Rundum-Glücklich-Verkabelung.


 
Ja das sind so zusammen höchstens 20 meter Cat 7 aber wen du sagts Cat 5 dan nehme ich Cat 5 kenn mich da nicht so aus und welche dosen sind den zu empfehlen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Dosen sind auch wurscht. Allerdings wäre es klug wenn du schon Cat7/6 kabel verlegst auch ne Cat6 Dose zu nehmen   (Wobei das Patchpanel ja auch bestimmt nur Cat5e ist oder?). 

Alternativ kannste auch (wenn du keine Lust hast zum Strippen ziehen) einfach nen Wlan-Repeater kaufen und inne Steckdose stecken. Dann wird das Signal verstärkt und du solltest auch Empfang haben.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

lol... ist ja nett, das du das schreibst, aber trotzdem würde ich an deiner Stelle ein wenig zum Thema Cat-5 nachgooglen. 
Nur um sicher zu sein.
Was meinst du mit: welche Dose? RJ-45 ist bei Cat5 üblich. Belegung >Twisted-Pair-Ethernet< mit 8 Adern
>Hier< ein netter Thread zu Dosenverarbeitung. 
Nicht verwirren lassen: Im Thread wird Cat-5 mit 100 mbit in Verbindung gebracht - heute stimmt das nicht mehr -  dadurch, das Cat5e auch unter Cat-5 rennt ist Cat-5 1Gb-tauglich. Wenn man neues Kabel kauft- 10 Jahre alte Restbestände sind allerdings noch für offiziell 100 mbit gedacht.

Nachtrag: Bei Dosen, wenn denn welche sein müssen, kann man auch nach Cat-6 schauen. Da ist es praktisch kaum Unterschied zwischen Cat-5(e) und 6 - auch preislich nicht.


----------



## Svenstihl2 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Hallo,

Habe eben geschaut die Patchkabel was ich habe sind alle Cat5 und Cat5e, dan brauche ich nur noch Cat5 verlege Kabel und Cat5 Dosen und das wars dan oder?
aber wie gehe ich vom Modem weg zum Patchpannel?
was ist der unterschied zwischen Cat5 und Cat5e??


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Cat-5 war früher für 100 Mbit, Cat-5e für 1 Gbit.
Heute sind alle Cat-5 1Gb-tauglich. Viele schreiben aber immer noch Cat-5e dran, um damit eben zu betonen, dass die Kabel auch 1Gb-tauglich ist. Bei Dosen ist es das Gleiche. Aber da kannst du auch direkt Cat-6 nehmen (bei der Dose) - vom Preis her tut sich da kaum was.
Das Modem packst du gar nicht erst an im Idealfall. Da hängt doch bestimmt der Router dran - an den stöpselst du dich ein. 

Nachtrag:
Was dann passiert, ist natürlich von der Einstellung des Routers abhängig.


----------



## Svenstihl2 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Ok dan Bestelle ich 100m Cat5 und 4Cat5 dosen.

Also am modem hängt ein Router und da schliese ich ein kabel an wo zum Patchfeld geht und von da auf die einzelne Dosen verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Eigentlich brauchst du kein Patchfeld.

PC ------>Dose EG------>Dose 2OG------>Router. Fertisch.


----------



## Svenstihl2 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchst du kein Patchfeld.
> 
> PC ------>Dose EG------>Dose 2OG------>Router. Fertisch.



ja ok aber wie mach ich das ohne Patchfeld dan mus ich ja stecker dran machen?!


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Ein Patchfeld macht bei einer Leitung noch keinen Sinn.
Du nimmst einfach ein normales Kabel mit RJ-45 an jedem Ende (aka Patchkabel), ein Ende in die Dose - das andere in den Router. Das Patchfeld müsstest du auch in die Dose stöpseln - von daher ist es eher eine unnötige Zwischenkupplung.

Nachtrag:
Ein Patchfeld ist ja kein Switch. Das holt nur die Anschlüsse, die aus der Wand kommen (den Dosen eben) ins Rack oder sonst einen zentralen Punkt - wo man dann bequem stöpseln kann, ohne immer zu den Wanddosen zu sprinten und mit werweißwievielmeterlangen Kabeln arbeiten zu müssen..


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Ich wuerd Cat7 Kabel verlegen, kosten 100m um die 50€
Und Telegaertner Cat6 Dosen verwenden., gibt es in 1x RJ45 und 2x RJ45.
Sind von der Montage und Verarbeitung besser als BTR, Panduit, Rutenbeck oder Noname.

Wenn du schon so einen Aufwand betreiben willst, mach es einmal und dann ordentlich.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Wenn irgendwelche Kabelschächte da sind, wo man noch bequem ein Kabel einziehen kann, hält sich der Aufwand noch in Grenzen.

Nachtrag: Am Anfang war noch nicht ganz abzusehen, was das für eine Aktion wird - aber wenn alles festgezurrt wird mit Dosen, würde ich dann doch für die Verlegung selbst wie Verminaard für Cat-7 plädieren - dann ist ja keine flexibilität gefragt und wenigstens das Kabel selbst taugt auch für die nächste Stufe. Wäre zu überlegen.
Die üblichen Cat-5-Kabel dann für Router, PC etc.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Jop, wenn du eh neue Cat5 Kabel bestellen willst, machs lieber gleich ordentlich mit Cat6/7 Kabeln. Dann muss man später nicht nochmal Kabel verlegen wenn 10 Gibts Standard werden 

Achja und noch ein Tipp, nimm dann am besten gleich nen Doppel-Kabel. Heutzutage klatscht man sich keine einzelne Dose mehr dran. Da man heute schon nicht genug anschlüsse haben kann, macht das nur Sinn. Ein Doppelkabel kostet nicht viel mehr als ein einzelnes.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

Lol... einzelne Dose schon - mit Doppelanschluss. 
Mal langsam.... eigentlich will er nicht mehr, als bei den Eltern mitsurfen und nicht eine Netzinfrastruktur für die nächsten 10 Jahre einrichten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Das mein ich doch mit Doppeldose  

Aber wenn man eh schon ne Strippe zieht, wieso nicht gleich ordentlich?! Idr. ruppt man das ja nie wieder ab


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Genau - warum nicht gleich alles verkabeln - bis in die Küche. Dieses WiFi und Bluetooth ist alles Elektrosmog-Teufelswerk, von dem man nur Krebs und Schweißfüße bekommt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Weiß ja nicht was daran jetzt komplizierter/Aufwendiger sein soll, einfach zukunftsorientierte Komponenten zu nehmen, wenn eh neu bestellt wird?! 

Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Vorschlag. Wenn man sich die Mühe schon macht nen Kabel zu ziehen, bin ich halt der Meinung es gleich richtig zutun. 

Wie der TE es im Endeffekt macht, ist mir ziemlich egal (ist ja seine Sache).


----------



## Svenstihl2 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Sorry für die späte Antwort,

Ich hab mich jetzt für Cat5 entschieden da es Günstiger ist wollte zwar Cat7 aber bei uns lohnt das nicht glaub ich und mein Pappa zahlt nicht so viel und ich hab das momentan auch nicht, habe auch wo gelesen das man Cat7 nicht in einem Schacht wo Stromleitungen sind verlegen sollte weis nicht warum. Da das Haus zur miete ist will ich nicht das ganze haus verkabeln, wenn es unser eigenes wäre würd ich das machen und dan schön unterputz und mit Cat7 natürlich.

Danke für eure Hilfe und Antworten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*

Man sollte generell nicht Netzwerkkabel neben Stromleitungen legen. Umso schlechter die Netzwerkkabel dann geschirmt sind, desto unstabiler wird dann das Netzwerk. Heißt, mit Cat7 hätteste da weniger Probleme, da wahrscheinlich besser geschirmt  

Halte also maximalen Abstand um Probleme vorzubeugen   (30cm reichen Dicke)
Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2012)

*AW: Cat6 oder Cat7 Netzwerk aufbauen Benötige Hilfe!*



Svenstihl2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt für Cat5 entschieden da es Günstiger ist wollte zwar Cat7 aber bei uns lohnt das nicht glaub ich und mein Pappa zahlt nicht so viel, und ich hab das momentan auch nicht,



Die Realität des Taschengelds gegen "Wenn schon, dann ordentlich!". Sowas hatte ich schon befürchtet. 



> habe auch wo gelesen das man Cat7 nicht in einem Schacht wo Stromleitungen sind verlegen sollte weis nicht warum. Da das Haus zur miete ist will ich nicht das ganze haus verkabeln, wenn es unser eigenes wäre würd ich das machen und dan schön unterputz und mit Cat7 natürlich.



Ich habe schon Rechner gesehen, die an der Wand standen, hinter der die Hauptstromleitungen lagen, mit VGA-Anschluss des Monitors. Da konnte man sehr schön praktisch live sehen, wenn die Leitungen unter Last waren.
An den schicken Mustern, die dann über den Monitor waberten. 
Ähnlich kann das auch eine Ethernet-Verkabelung stören. Darum eben der Abstand.


----------

